

How Spending $162,301.42 on Clothes Made Me $692,500 - djtidau
http://www.quicksprout.com/2014/12/10/how-spending-162301-42-on-clothes-made-me-692500/

======
dllthomas
_" Nonetheless, I have a closet full of nice clothes that I try to wear
whenever I leave the house. I receive compliments from random strangers almost
every time I walk out of my door. And some of those people ask me what I do
for work."_

That's an apt description of me. I'd be mildly surprised if I'd spent more
than $10k on clothing over the past 10 years.

------
keda
Dress to impress will be a more appropriate title. I can see how this guy does
so well in marketing.

------
finalight
time for me to dress nice while coding in the storeroom

~~~
imrehg
"No, Neo. I'm trying to tell you that when you're ready, you won't have to
[code in the storeroom]."

~~~
rancur
[dress nice]

